# Is there a way to get filezilla to copy a folder in same server?



## azathoth (Nov 18, 2017)

I was logged into something with filezilla and wanted to move something from /opt/ to /home/me

I had a devil of a time.....I didn't seem to have copy button for same place not from server A to B


----------



## SirDice (Nov 20, 2017)

Just drag and drop the file.


----------

